# Bbedit wildcard



## kevinevic (14 Février 2022)

bonjour,
j'ai besoin de modifier la syntaxe d'un fichier Garmin comprenant des centaines de lignes.
En recherchant, j'ai bien compris qu'il fallait utiliser des "expressions régulières" mais ca commence à être trop pour mes competences.
Plus concrètement j'ai ce type de ligne 
<trkpt lat="45.323284" lon="6.538426"><ele>1830.0</ele><time>2017-01-19 08:02:40</time></trkpt>
que je dois modifier en ce type:
<trkpt lat="45.323284" lon="6.538426"><ele>1830.0</ele><time>*2017-01-19T08:02Z*</time></trkpt>

Merci de votre lecture


----------



## xDave (14 Février 2022)

Dans BBedit un petit grep, en cochant la case Grep en bas de l fenêtre de rechercher/remplacer!, dans le champ "recherche" pour trouver "<time>2017-01-19 08:02</time>" tu peux faire :

```
<time>(\d{4}-\d{2}-\d{2}) (\d{2}:\d{2})</time>
```
ou

```
<time>(\d*-\d*-\d*) (\d*:\d*)</time>
```

Dans le second exemple, la wildcard(*) dit un chiffre répété x fois, alors que dans le premier cas on précise le nombre de chiffres par bloc dans l'accolade {n}.

Où la première parenthèse représente le subpattern de ta date, et la seconde parenthèse le subpattern de l'heure.
Dans le champ "remplacer" tu inscrits

```
<time>\1T\2Z</time>
```

où le \1 et le \2 représente les sub patterns de la recherche qui seront répétés.

Bien sûr, essaye sur quelques lignes auparavant


----------



## kevinevic (14 Février 2022)

parfait !!
merci beaucoup !!


----------

